# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Budget Car Rental--Disreputable Business Practices

## mkunst

Heads up to all.  I booked two cars (a convertible and a van) last week through the Budget Car Rental website for a reasonable price for this New Years holiday.  The local Budget office on the island today cancelled both bookings and will not allow re-bookings because they are "sold out" (which, of course, is complete BS).  I am sure they just do not want to honor the rate.  I won't do business with them again and I recommend that others steer clear of them also.  Clearly, not ethical business people. They did not not even contact me to tell they were cancelled.  I received notice via email from Budget HQ that one was cancelled.  (Although, at first they tried to claim that I had cancelled it.  But after speaking with a supervisor he confirmed that it was the local St Barths affiliate who had cancelled it.  I found out at that time the other one was cancelled too, but I had to ask.

----------


## Lance

Sorry to hear about the cancellation, but you should be happy you got notice of this in April rather than December.  Now you have time to shop around and get other cars.  Expect to pay through the nose for them during that very busy time.

----------


## stbartshopper

We love Gumbs Car Rental and have never had a problem.
ask for Odile-

http://gumbs-car-rental.com

----------


## GMP62

We second the Gumbs recommendation. Odile is wonderful and aims to please...not to mention offering excellent rates.

----------


## TPunch42

yup.. Odile--Gumbs

----------


## JEK

I think the real lesson for Newbies is don't book a car through a major rental car chain website as it rarely works out as advertised.  We have a number reputable, family-owned business that our seasoned members use all of whom stand behind their quotes and give great service.

----------


## Trinigerl

> Heads up to all.  I booked two cars (a convertible and a van) last week through the Budget Car Rental website for a reasonable price for this New Years holiday.  The local Budget office on the island today cancelled both bookings and will not allow re-bookings because they are "sold out" (which, of course, is complete BS).  I am sure they just do not want to honor the rate.  I won't do business with them again and I recommend that others steer clear of them also.  Clearly, not ethical business people. They did not not even contact me to tell they were cancelled.  I received notice via email from Budget HQ that one was cancelled.  (Although, at first they tried to claim that I had cancelled it.  But after speaking with a supervisor he confirmed that it was the local St Barths affiliate who had cancelled it.  I found out at that time the other one was cancelled too, but I had to ask.



exact same thing happened to us...back in February i booked a convertible online for next NYE at a very good rate...last thursday i received an e-mail from Budget "confirming" my reservation was cancelled....i immediately called Budget and was told that the reservation was cancelled that morning using the "self-service" option on their website, implying i had done it myself....i explained to them i had not even been on their website that day, and had no intention of canceling....they said there was nothing they can do

interesting you were able to get them to admit it was done by the SBH office, as i had assumed that's who had actually done it

----------


## kent1994

> I think the real lesson for Newbies is don't book a car through a major rental car chain website as it rarely works out as advertised.  We have a number reputable, family-owned business that our seasoned members use all of whom stand behind their quotes and give great service.



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## stbartshopper

Agree with JEK- only book cars with the local companies- stay away from the US companies.

----------


## mkunst

thanks.  contacting Gumbs.  Will cancel my thrifty rental if I can rent through Odile.

----------


## Islander

The key is not to avoid "international" car rental companies but to avoid their "international" booking websites. It is better to book directly through their local agents and negotiate a local rate. All big brands (Budget, Hertz, Avis, ....) are represented by island locals. Just obtain their email address / phone number ON THE ISLAND and you'll be fine.

----------


## mkunst

Odile is not responding.  

My problem is I will only be vacationing for 7 days (wife's a schoolteacher and needs to get back to work) and everyone local wants to charge me at least 10 days minimum because of the holiday period.  The websites will give me a 7 day rate.  I hope it is honored.  I'd really to get someone local to break down and give up on the 10 day minimum.  I can't even get Kalu (can't recreate his umlatt) at Top-Loc to give me a break on the 10 day minimum for the ancient Jeep Wrangler he rented us last year at Easter for a bargain rate.  I suppose everything will work out.  





> The key is not to avoid "international" car rental companies but to avoid their "international" booking websites. It is better to book directly through their local agents and negotiate a local rate. All big brands (Budget, Hertz, Avis, ....) are represented by island locals. Just obtain their email address / phone number ON THE ISLAND and you'll be fine.

----------


## andynap

Try Odile at gumbs.car.rental@wanadoo.fr

----------


## mkunst

> Try Odile at gumbs.car.rental@wanadoo.fr



thanks.  i will try.

----------


## mkunst

> I think the real lesson for Newbies is don't book a car through a major rental car chain website as it rarely works out as advertised.  We have a number reputable, family-owned business that our seasoned members use all of whom stand behind their quotes and give great service.



If it is true that it "rarely works out as advertised", then SBH is the exception (this is simply does not happen in the vast majority of the "first world"). And it is then the "locals" who do not honor the contracts with their affiliated rental agencies and derivatively their renters.  If the locals sign up to be budget, hertz or whatever franchisees, then they should honor the quotes in both busy times and slow or not participate in the websites.  Jacking up the price or whatever happens when the guest arrives after a long day of travel is rude by anyone's measure.  No better than the highway patrol in Mexico--with whom I have had some experience, but that at some level is almost expected there.  If I get heldup at the counter when I arrive at SBH, then I guess I will pay and pay as I do in Mexico.  I wouldn't expect that type of stuff at SBH, but you learn something new every day.

That being said, I am still trying Odile again.

----------


## Islander

The minimum 10 day rental rule during the New Year holiday has been in St Barths for as long as I can remember (that's at least 22 years now). Same rule applies to most hotels and villa rentals (for some it's even 2 weeks).

You might not like it (and I don't particularly like it either) but it's simply based on supply & demand.

Again, I would secure a reservation through a local agent directly, not an international website.

----------


## mkunst

As a wrap up to my travails in finding a rental car for the week after Christmas, Odile at Gumbs let me know he was "sold out", but I received a response to my email directly to Thrifty at SBH.  (It is apparently Henry's Car Rental--I assume they are ok.)  They said they would honor my very favorable quote from the reservation I made months ago on the Thrifty website, but I had to prepay and the prepayment was essentially non-refundable.   I am going to go ahead and prepay and hope for the best!  Thanks for all of the input and help on this.

----------


## GramChop

Have you reached out to TopLoc? http://www.toplocstbarth.com/

----------


## Eve

Look up about 6 posts

----------


## GramChop

> Look up about 6 posts



Ah ha.  Thanks for the head's up, Eve.

----------


## Trinigerl

It's hard to get around the 10 days rental we'll be there for 6 days only but are paying for 10 days. We've been going for Nye the past few years and it's getting difficult to get a villa and car rental for less than 10-14 days and we book a year in advance . One year budget said they lost our reservation and there were no cars available from anyone the only thing available was a quad . Yup . The manager was really nice and gave us his car.

----------


## mkunst

. 



> It's hard to get around the 10 days rental we'll be there for 6 days only but are paying for 10 days. We've been going for Nye the past few years and it's getting difficult to get a villa and car rental for less than 10-14 days and we book a year in advance . One year budget said they lost our reservation and there were no cars available from anyone the only thing available was a quad . Yup . The manager was really nice and gave us his car.



It would appear that some villa landlords/rental agencies loosen up their minimum stay requirements around this time.  Let me know if you would like a recommendation.  I know of at least one place that may available for 7 days (or less) as its rental agency contacted me last week after putting me off last Spring.

----------


## Trinigerl

Thanks but  we have a great place that we have been renting at an excellent price, we already have it booked for next year. As for the rental car we are good we get a discount because of the villa rental person .  Hope to see you on the island we will be there  Dec 30- Jan 5 and  in St Maarten before and after our St Barth trip. We are going down Dec 26th.  :thumb up:

----------


## mkunst

> Thanks but we have a great place that we have been renting at an excellent price, we already have it booked for next year. As for the rental car we are good we get a discount because of the villa rental person . Hope to see you on the island we will be there Dec 30- Jan 5 and in St Maarten before and after our St Barth trip. We are going down Dec 26th.



I don't suppose you have any secrets or ideas you could share on how to get from St Jean to Gustavia and back on NYE?  I am guessing that taxis will be difficult to find and parking non-existent?

----------


## JEK

I would book a taxi right now while there is one available!

----------


## JEK

I would book a taxi right now while there is one available!

https://www.sbhonline.com/st-barts-i...t-barts-taxis/

----------


## Dennis

> I don't suppose you have any secrets or ideas you could share on how to get from St Jean to Gustavia and back on NYE?  I am guessing that taxis will be difficult to find and parking non-existent?



When we stayed over Christmas/NYE a couple years ago, we stayed at the VSJ in St Jean.

On NYE we had reservations at the Wall House (now Le Guerite). Cocktails at 19:00 I believe.

We went into Gustavia around 18:00 for a pre-cocktail cocktail and found a parking spot very easily.

We had a wonderful dinner and watched the fireworks from the Wall House side of the harbor then walked around the quay and joined the celebration on the docks. Live music, beer & wine available for sale, etc. We headed back to St Jean around 2:00 easy breezy.

Don’t sweat it…you’ll have a blast!

----------


## mkunst

Thanks all!

----------


## mkunst

_We had a wonderful dinner and watched the fireworks from the Wall House side of the harbor then walked around the quay and joined the celebration on the docks. Live music, beer & wine available for sale, etc. We headed back to St Jean around 2:00 easy breezy.

Don’t sweat it…you’ll have a blast!


_About what time do the festivities around the Quay begin?

----------


## mkunst

Just made reservations at Eddy's for NYE.  Not gonna "sweat" the details!

----------


## Dennis

> _We had a wonderful dinner and watched the fireworks from the Wall House side of the harbor then walked around the quay and joined the celebration on the docks. Live music, beer & wine available for sale, etc. We headed back to St Jean around 2:00 easy breezy.
> 
> Don’t sweat it…you’ll have a blast!
> 
> 
> _About what time do the festivities around the Quay begin?




Not sure.There will be a schedule printed in the paper.

All week between Xmas and NYE there was something going on.

----------


## Dennis

> Just made reservations at Eddy's for NYE.  Not gonna "sweat" the details!



You've just set yourself up for success! Stumble to Baz Bar after!

----------


## mkunst

> You've just set yourself up for success! Stumble to Baz Bar after!



Maybe we'll be lucky enough to run into JB at Baz.

----------


## JEK

Someone should try tonight as he was surfing in Lorient today.

----------


## Trinigerl

We're ok we saw Jb the year before  at baz , we got wrist bands last year for prince at do Brazil who knows where we will be this year it's all good. We drive in and park get dinner and celebrate the Nye till 5 am we are island ppl

----------


## cassidain

> On NYE we had reservations at the Wall House (now Le Guerite). Cocktails at 19:00 I believe.
> We went into Gustavia around 18:00 for a pre-cocktail cocktail and found a parking spot very easily.



i assume you had a pre-pre cocktail cocktail before you left the villa ?  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> i assume you had a pre-pre cocktail cocktail before you left the villa ?




Is that a serious question?

----------


## cassidain

> Is that a serious question?



à ta santé !

----------

